# Modern Warfare Movie



## sergster1 (Mar 3, 2011)

Remember Find Makarov? well turns out that site was ACTUALLY the sneak peek into a new MW project... Modern Warfare: The Movie. The movie will be live action and will be set in theaters for an unannounced release date!

Trailer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NLmsiaN5dZM&hd=1
Facebook Page: http://www.facebook.com/pages/FindMakarovc...1424479?sk=wall
Contact Us: [email protected]

Mod Please Move this to magazine 

(sorry for making two topics. got a 502 error after creating this topic DAMN THEM POKENOOBS feel free to delete the other one)


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 3, 2011)

So a game already with little plot other than explosions gets its own movie?

Uwe Boll, we have a project for you!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Mar 3, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Uwe Boll, we have a project for you!


Or Michael Bay.
-
The movie will probably be crap. I'll still watch it for the lulz, though just like I watched the Dragon Ball movie.


----------



## darkreaperofdrea (Mar 3, 2011)

a pointless excuse to make a movie
i mean call of duty?
you could just make who knows...something that's worth the money put in it,like MGS movie,they should totally do something like that


----------



## machomuu (Mar 3, 2011)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those words are taboo.

And Micheal Bay only succeeds and giving things that already have plots new plots that are dumber than the original.  Then again, maybe this is the movie for him.


----------



## [M]artin (Mar 3, 2011)

Goddamn this looks stupid as shit.


----------



## Forstride (Mar 3, 2011)

[M said:
			
		

> artin]
> Goddamn this looks stupid as shit.


QFT.  It seems to follow the plot of MW1 and 2, and we all know how stupid the CoD campaigns are.  Cheesy plots with maximum explosions.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 3, 2011)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> So a game already with little plot other than explosions gets its own movie?
> 
> Uwe Boll, we have a project for you!


"Little plot other than explosions".
You've clearly not completed a Modern Warfare game.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Mar 3, 2011)

warmijwilfaain said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree. There's actually NO plot with LOTS of explosions.


----------



## pocchama1996 (Mar 3, 2011)

TDWP FTW said:
			
		

> [M said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ohhhh "quoted for truth"
I thought it was "quit fucking talking"


----------



## Nathan Drake (Mar 3, 2011)

Looks like complete and utter shit. The trailer was very low quality with an obvious cross of high resolution game graphics and actual acting. The first person view was fucking dumb. It was very obviously fan made. Some people have the time and cash to invest in little portfolio stuffing projects such as this. I can guarantee this isn't real though.

Before there is a flame war over the story: Let's be honest. The first game was bang bang, shoot shoot, find the bad buy, find out there is a second bad guy, have a big final confrontation and kill him. The second game is just, play, get betrayed, play, get betrayed, ignore the dude you were initially after, kill the guy that betrayed you. Honestly, there isn't much more than that. Trying to tell me there is, after having played through both several times, is just ignorance. I will admit, the character development for at least Price was fairly phenomenal, but you never really got to know anybody else, including Soap McTavish himself.

For anybody claiming it is too high of quality to be fake, look up ET X. Trailer for a movie that will never be made that actually looks fairly good minus the cheesy fire effect. You could sit there and claim that was professionally done for an actual movie release, but it was nothing but a fun side project for somebody who had the time and money to do it.


----------



## Shockwind (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm so gonna watch this movie after it's released! I like Call of Duty so much!


----------



## DeadLocked (Mar 3, 2011)

:') So many haters. I doubt it's even going to be a paid movie since it's not infinity ward or activision. (they can't use the story or names otherwise)
Having said that from this trailer it looks like it's going to be better than either of those companies could have/would have done/bothered to do.


----------



## Maz7006 (Mar 3, 2011)

absolutely terrible.


----------



## Nujui (Mar 5, 2011)

No way will this movie be any good.


----------



## Sausage Head (Mar 5, 2011)

Plain retarded, it could only be the work of CoDkids


----------



## Zerousen (Mar 5, 2011)

...I actually want to watch this, lol. My dad can see what kinds of games I've been playing...oh wait.


----------



## machomuu (Mar 9, 2011)

Sausage Head said:
			
		

> Plain retarded, it could only be the work of CoDkids


You mean 80% of today's gamers?


----------



## KingdomBlade (Mar 9, 2011)

Anyone who says this is good has probably never watched a Video Game movie ever or simply has no taste in movies. The only VG Movie that was pretty good was Final Fantasy: Spirits Within. Uwe Boll is quite possibly THE WORST director of our time. That House of Dead was one of the biggest pieces of shit ever. It just fails when you try to put these plotless games in movie form. It rarely works.

There is a LONG list of bad video game movies, namely Super Mario Bros., House of Dead, Alone in the Dark, FF: Advent Children, Resident Evil, and many, many more.


----------



## machomuu (Mar 9, 2011)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> Anyone who says this is good has probably never watched a Video Game movie ever or simply has no taste in movies. The only VG Movie that was pretty good was* Final Fantasy: Spirits Within*. Uwe Boll is quite possibly THE WORST director of our time. That House of Dead was one of the biggest pieces of shit ever. It just fails when you try to put these plotless games in movie form. It rarely works.
> 
> There is a LONG list of bad video game movies, namely Super Mario Bros., House of Dead, Alone in the Dark, *FF: Advent Children*, Resident Evil, and many, many more.


How can you call The Spirits Within good and Advent Children bad?


----------



## KingdomBlade (Mar 9, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> KingdomBlade said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. Advent Children's was completely inaccessible to people who have not played the games yet, so it basically only caters to the gaming fanbase.
2. Advent Children was unsatisfying, but rather focused on the (I will admit) beautiful animation, lacking good storytelling.
3. It was basically a movie catering to hungry fans of the series, and focused much more on doing that than making a good movie all together.

I will admit that it wasn't as bad, but it's almost exclusively for gamers which most movie buffs are not. (I am, but many other's aren't)

Spirits Within's main appeal was it's almost completely engrossing graphics. I haven't found a purely animated film with that much realism even until today. While it suffers slightly for lack of storytelling, it's still visually fantastic. It was decent. It was much more accessible, but unfortunately was not as mass hyped or had a huge fanbase as compared to FFVII Advent Children and was thus a box office bomb. It was produced on a very large budget.


----------



## imshortandrad (Mar 9, 2011)

Eh, it looks okay.


----------



## kiafazool (Mar 9, 2011)

imshortandrad said:
			
		

> Eh, it looks okay.


you better be joking


----------



## Aijelsop (Mar 12, 2011)

Are you sure this isn't like two years ago, when the Zelda movie was coming out, only it turned out to be an April Fool's joke?


----------

